# Pain in middle of my chest?



## danni2609

Dont know if any of you will know what it could be but ive had since i got up this morning a pain in my chest between my breasts. Not sure what it could be?


----------



## louise1302

it could be heartburn i dont always get it in my throat i getr a rweally sharp pain between my breats that feels like someone is stabbing me ....a glass of milk usually helps or some gaviscon/rennie be careful what you take though i think these are the only reccommended ones xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Milk is actually a myth and stirs up acid worse in the belly over time. Check out heart burn myths or milk myths online. It just helps because feels good going down.
As for pain in youre chest any pain like that should be called in hun. Eventhough it may be nothing and gas or heart burn you should call in anyways.


----------



## louise1302

Janisdkh said:


> Milk is actually a myth and stirs up acid worse in the belly over time. Check out heart burn myths or milk myths online. It just helps because feels good going down.
> .

i nenver knew that ...you learn everyday lol...think it must just be the cold feeling that helps??


----------



## Janisdkh

Yea I found out with my last pregnancy. I was in alot of pain under my rib.


----------



## Holly21

Could be any number of things - the most likely if it's between your breasts is inflammation of the cartilage around the breastbone, muscular inflammation or indigestion. If you have chest pain that's not resolving then see a doctor to rule out anthing more serious and set your mind at rest :hug:


----------



## Janisdkh

This may sound funny but it also can be you bruising youre own esophagus with youre ribs. That's what they told me before I found out I get ulcers while pregnant. Not this time though :D I stay away from certain foods lol It's still better to call regardless of what anyone says


----------



## cybermum

Yes it sounds like heartburn but I would also ring it in just to put your mind at rest


----------



## Fossey

Sounds like heartburn to me. Get your GP to prescribe Gaviscon, mine did I didn't even need to make an appointment just called and asked (its disgusting though!). If you have anything minty in the house try that. One evening I had it and chewed on mint chewing gum and it went in about 10 mins.


----------

